
Bill Gates on Google - Worst Predictions - bpung
http://2010.newsweek.com/top-10/worst-predictions/bill-gates.html
======
l0nwlf
A tiny collection of more quotes :
<http://www.slothmud.org/~hayward/mic_humor/mic_quotes.html>

